

Doctor dons Ebola protection suit to protest ‘asleep at the wheel’ CDC - zabalmendi
http://www.ajc.com/news/news/doctor-boards-flight-in-ebola-protection-suit-to-p/nhZk8/

======
zabalmendi
tl:dr

Mobley, a Medical College of Georgia graduate who had an overnight layover
after flying to Atlanta from Guatemala on Wednesday, said that he feels that
the CDC is “asleep at the wheel” when it comes to screening passengers
arriving in the United States from other countries.

“Yesterday, I came through international customs at the Atlanta airport,” the
doctor told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution. “The only question they asked
arriving passengers is if they had tobacco or alcohol.”

